# Looking for Logan Schematics



## Redlineman (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey All;

A lot of folks have favorite time sucking holes. Games on their phones, cross word puzzles, you name it. Mine seems to have become redrawing the old Logan schematics that I have acquired from here and there. I'm mostly interested in any of the early sectional drawings. These seem to be quite rare and AFAIK have not been reproduced by anyone. 

To date I have found Model 200 sectionals for the;
- Compound Rest
- Headstock
- Apron
- Drive Box
- Floor Stand

I'm sure there must be others out there somewhere. No matter the drawing or source, they all seem to be variably indiscernible, what with multiple generations of photo copying between their early origins and our modern eyes.

Anything you might have, toss me a PM to chat. As an example of what I've been up to...


----------



## RandyM (Aug 22, 2014)

What formats do you want them in? Will PDFs work?

Here is what is in my manual, if that will help.


----------



## mjhenks (Aug 22, 2014)

"Time Sucking Holes"....  Nice.

Sorry i cannot help.

Matthew


----------



## drs23 (Aug 22, 2014)

I worked my noassatall off all day perspiring while slaving over a mill and a lathe and a little bandsaw work. Therefore I'm "Sucking a hole" right now, and I'm liking it! :drink2:

Challenging project and looks very good so far. Best wishes in your endeavor.

Now, back to...)


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 22, 2014)

The owners manual for the 200 series lathes is available on the Vintage Machinery web site:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3353


----------

